# Review of the newest Coxpal A11T 3-Channel Dash Cam



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

For the last year and a half I've been using the Coxpal A9D dash cam which I reviewed here: Newly Launched COXPAL A9D Dual Dash Cam


The old A9D as served me well, and never overheated in direct sunlight in my cabin.

The new camera's most advertised feature is the rear camera which is a separate camera to mount on the back window instead of the front.

Here's most of the kit with the new camera:









It also includes a manual and nice packaging, and some clear static cling stickers to stick it to the window, where you mount the VHB tape to the sticker instead of the windshield directly. However, the static cling was not enough to support the weight of the cameras to my windshield (maybe I could not get it clean enough). Fortunately, the cameras also came with extra 3M VHB tape and I was able to stick it directly to the windshield. I recommend doing this and not using the static cling stickers. The old VHB sticker from my old A9D was easily removed with a razor blade.

I just used the new dashcam on the road last night for the first time. 


Some immediate things I noticed about the new camera before taking it out:


1) There is now a third camera for monitoring the rear 

2) The flash memory support is now up to 512 GB versus 256 GB for the earlier model. (Samsung EVO is recommended since a high endurance card is necessary for a dashcam)

3) The camera makes different noises now (but in the settings you can turn them off if you don't like them.)

4) The port on top of the camera is now the input port for the rear facing camera and it should be powered by the "GPS Base" if you want to use the third channel rear facing camera.

5) My computer does not recognize the new camera when plugged in via USB, so I used a card reader to get the data off of the card. Maybe there is a way, but I don't know how. One thing I liked with the A9D is that I could use it as a web cam at home for zoom meetings which may not be available in this model. You can still log into the camera via wifi and your cell phone also where you can download content to your phone also.

Taking it out, some things I notice is that the interior view lens that looks backwards seems to provide a more fisheye view which is good because it captures more of the peripheral vision and captures the passenger seat better.

And of course, I've got that new third channel camera in the rear. The camera can be rotated to face in towards the cabin or back towards the road. I tried it both ways, and I greatly prefer it pointing in towards the cabin as I feel it provides a great view of what is going on inside.










The biggest improvement I found about this camera, aside from the new third channel rear video camera, is that the audio is recorded MUCH better than the old A9D. It picks up every word when I'm on the phone, when someone is talking at me through the window of my car, or when a passenger is in the back seat talking to me. I think this is because there is a microphone on the rear camera that does a great job!


I have some pics and additional videos taken from the camera here: https://pawsbriefly.com/coxpal2/

Overall I am very impressed with the latest improvements to the camera from Coxpal over the older A9D.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Great write up!! 

What makes you say or think that this camera can't be used as a webcam? I honestly haven't tried it so I don't know. I'm just curious as to the difference you noticed that makes you think it might not be able to be used.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> Great write up!!
> 
> What makes you say or think that this camera can't be used as a webcam? I honestly haven't tried it so I don't know. I'm just curious as to the difference you noticed that makes you think it might not be able to be used.



Here is the A9D camera plugged in via USB on my Windows Laptop.

The first thing that happens on the A9D is that this menu pops up. You can then choose *PC Camera* and use it as web cam, or *Mass Storage* and use it like a card reader.










On the A11T however, the camera goes immediately into normal record mode as if you had plugged it into your car:










Windows does not recognize any device connected to the USB on the A11T


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Given the possibility of bad-behaving pax tearing the dashcam off the windshield (a possibility overlooked by most drivers), it'd be a good idea to have at least one additional independently operating cabin-facing camera in the vehicle for extra insurance.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

The main body of the A11T holds the sole SD card so the rear camera cannot record independently. They are connected via USB.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> The main body of the A11T holds the sole SD card so the rear camera cannot record independently. They are connected via USB.


That's the very reason why I said drivers need at least TWO independently operating dashcams, to act as a backup in case one gets stolen by the pax. Another reason would be in case one of the dashcams malfunctions.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

It'd be easy enough to wire an independent front-facing rear-mounted camera in my Prius. The battery is already back there. You have given me something to think about.


----------



## Coxpal (Aug 26, 2019)

Hello friend,

Thanks for your review to our new COXPAL A11T 3 channel dash cam, regarding webcam:

1, Yes, A9D has the function of "data output" via the USB Type-C, accordingly, it supports both webcam and mass storage, by directly connecting the camera to the PC, via an USB data cable;
2, Yes, A11T doesn't have the function of "data output", it is because the sole USB Type-C can't supports 3 different functions simultaneously, the USB Type-C on A11T has another 2 functions:

Power input: The camera main body can also be powered on via its own USB type-C;
Rear Cam.

Hope you enjoy our camera and also welcome any questions if you do have.

BTW, *40% OFF* Code "*CPA11T40FF*" on Amazon still valid, till July 11/2022.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

There's something wrong with the front mount-inside view camera. It's making you look like you need a haircut.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Like the idea of facing the rear camera in to the car. I may think that one over. I like having the view outside as I have been rear ended several times already and one time the camera really paid off for the person behind me.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> That's the very reason why I said drivers need at least TWO independently operating dashcams, to act as a backup in case one gets stolen by the pax. Another reason would be in case one of the dashcams malfunctions.


That's why I liked the blackvue because it uploads to a cloud for a fee but it's starting to fail because of the heat me thinks.

Does this have infrared or night vision?

And is it possible to add a 4th camera?


----------



## Coxpal (Aug 26, 2019)

Kodyhead said:


> That's why I liked the blackvue because it uploads to a cloud for a fee but it's starting to fail because of the heat me thinks.
> 
> Does this have infrared or night vision?
> 
> And is it possible to add a 4th camera?


Thanks for your trust to our COXPAL A11T 3 channel dash cam, for your questions:

1, Yes, it is with 6pcs infrared LEDs for infrared night vision;

2, It is impossible to add a 4th camera.

If you have any questions, please just feel free to let us know, thanks.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Coxpal said:


> Thanks for your trust to our COXPAL A11T 3 channel dash cam, for your questions:
> 
> 1, Yes, it is with 6pcs infrared LEDs for infrared night vision;
> 
> ...


Is it possible to hardwire this to the car?

And will it accept a 1 tb card?


----------



## Coxpal (Aug 26, 2019)

Kodyhead said:


> Is it possible to hardwire this to the car?
> 
> And will it accept a 1 tb card?


Hello, for your questions:

1, Yes, it is possible to hardwire this to the car, we have our own COXPAL hardwire kit available on Amazon as well;

2, No, it accepts 512GB microSD card maximum.


----------

